# Emersed coco fiber mats



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried using hydroponic coco fiber to create mats of foreground plants? I realize the coco fiber would eventually break down in the tank, but I'd imagine it would last long enough for the plant to become established in the tank. The tannins released might be beneficial for some, but I don't think it would be much worse then tanks with new driftwood. Thinking of setting up some emersed plants in my homemade herb garden.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

I use coco tek pots in my emersed set up and I'm not a huge fan because the roots grow thru and are a pita to repot. So for what ur looking to do it would probally work well. Problem is it takes awhile for them to break down and I wonder how well they would sink without much wait on them.


----------



## Fishfur (Oct 17, 2013)

Coco fibre has high levels of lignins in it. Lignins are resistant to breakdown. Sure it will break down, given time, but not nearly as fast as some other things.. and it leaches extremely dark brown tannins even worse than most wood does. And the coarser the fibres, as in the mats, the longer it takes to break down too.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Tropica uses it to grow plants (HC). So yes you can use it.


----------



## Fishfur (Oct 17, 2013)

Coco fibre has become one of the most popular growth mediums in the world because it's both renewable and not derived from soil, so it can be shipped where soil is restricted, thus avoiding the need to ship bare rooted, for example. It's an excellent medium simply because it does last a long time before it breaks down.

Of course it can be used.. just if you're expecting it to vanish in short time, you'll be disappointed. If you want it to last long, it's the thing to use, no doubt.


----------

